# intake manifold q&a



## I5MKV516 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok so the fact these 2 different versions on my motor is news to me and that only certain intake manifplds fit my car I have an 08 jetta 2.5. So which brand intake manifolds should I be looking into and saving for?:screwy:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I5MKV516 said:


> Ok so the fact these 2 different versions on my motor is news to me and that only certain intake manifplds fit my car I have an 08 jetta 2.5. So which brand intake manifolds should I be looking into and saving for?:screwy:


Your 08 will accept any SRI sold for our car. A C2 is the cheapest and intake independent, and an IE appears to make the most power and is by far the simplest install. UM used to make one, not sure if they still do and Eurojet made a small run a while back.

I'd say get a C2 or an IE for your car depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## I5MKV516 (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry about the typos but ok thank you I was reading somewear if u have a pump next to the oem intake mani u cant use the sri becuasebi have that pump next to mine


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I5MKV516 said:


> Sorry about the typos but ok thank you I was reading somewear if u have a pump next to the oem intake mani u cant use the sri becuasebi have that pump next to mine


Why does your MK5 have a power steering pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I5MKV516 said:


> Sorry about the typos but ok thank you I was reading somewear if u have a pump next to the oem intake mani u cant use the sri becuasebi have that pump next to mine


If you have a hydraulic power steering pump the you sadly can not fit a intake manifold onto your 2.5L engine. The pump sits too high and too far inward for any performance manifold design to work. If your pump looks like this then it will *NOT* fit:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If you have a hydraulic power steering pump the you sadly can not fit a intake manifold onto your 2.5L engine.


I thought only Mk6 Jettas, B7 Passats and A6 Beetles had hydraulic power steering. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I thought only Mk6 Jettas, B7 Passats and A6 Beetles had hydraulic power steering. Am I wrong on this?


Yes, Some Mk5 Jettas have it also.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

That is news to me as well... I've never seen or heard of a mkv 2.5 with pump.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> Yes, Some Mk5 Jettas have it also.


That sucks. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep, some late MKV Jettas also received the hydraulic pumps.


----------



## I5MKV516 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yah thats why I started this thread I have that hydrolic pump is there a way to fit the other power steering pump? Or if I took power steering out would I be able to fit the intake mani?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I5MKV516 said:


> Yah thats why I started this thread I have that hydrolic pump is there a way to fit the other power steering pump? Or if I took power steering out would I be able to fit the intake mani?


The amount of money you'd spend retrofitting electric power steering would buy you a turbo.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Or OP could relocate the Hydro steering pump and then get an sri.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mldouthi said:


> Or OP could relocate the Hydro steering pump and then get an sri.


Or get the electric pump from a Mini.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We worked on relocating it for a couple of weeks. It's not going to happen without deleting something else. Hank at Iroz motorsports makes a kit that will put the power steering pump where the a/c compressor goes. That's one option, but it's going to require custom lines and so forth as well. 

The other option is the mini pump. We seriously considered this but by the time we sell you guys a new or re manufactured pump, plus lines and brackets, a wiring solution, and so forth- it's going to be quite expensive. Too expensive. 

The BEST option truly is to get a bunch of parts from a used GTI or whatever and swap in the OE electric setup. It's probably the cheapest way to go as well and certainly the most reliable. However, I'm not sure that some re-coding of the factory central electric modules won't be required to get it up and running.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The BEST option truly is to get a bunch of parts from a used GTI or whatever and swap in the OE electric setup. It's probably the cheapest way to go as well and certainly the most reliable. However, I'm not sure that some re-coding of the factory central electric modules won't be required to get it up and running.


Is there a car with a progressive rack to raid? Tighter steering ratios would be pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

VW isn't very tight ratio friendly. Best bet would be to check what the golf R's are, but I'm not sure off hand. Also TT...


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> If you have a hydraulic power steering pump the you sadly can not fit a intake manifold onto your 2.5L engine. The pump sits too high and too far inward for any performance manifold design to work. If your pump looks like this then it will *NOT* fit:


I dunno about that bud...
As far as I know, Unitronic's 2.5L Intake fit perfectly.








Question is if it is available to the public.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> I dunno about that bud...
> As far as I know, Unitronic's 2.5L Intake fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that manifold a 1-off?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Not a production part. Also, that car doesnt have the power steering pump..

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> I dunno about that bud...
> As far as I know, Unitronic's 2.5L Intake fit perfectly.


That fits great, on that car with without an hydraulic steering pump. So would ours, C2, UM, etc.. Does not help much for those with hydraulic power steering pumps still however.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Not a production part. Also, that car doesnt have the power steering pump..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, I'm not up to speed on if it was ever put in production; however, I designed it using a car with a power steering pump 
Regardless, it's a moot point if it is not available.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

But it's cool to know!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Pics of said fitment please. Not too likely IMO without curving the runners to the drivers side and scrunching them together to create the space.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Sorry, I'm not up to speed on if it was ever put in production; however, I designed it using a car with a power steering pump
> Regardless, it's a moot point if it is not available.


that doesn't look like it has the hydraulic pump. see the 2 pictures below for difference. first picture is the hydraulic pump(to the left of the manifold), second picture is the electric pump (big empty space to the left of the manifold)





















Peter


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

There is no way that unitronic manifold will fit with a hydro pump there. It would be inside the plenum in front of cylinder 1.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

A mk6 steering rack, mk5 accessory bracket/belt retrofit, electric rack motor to CECM & engine fuse box wiring, and VCDS recode is the only realistic way I see to go on this. If you're doing your own labor it really shouldn't be prohibitively expensive, especially now that the mk6 models are being deprecated and people have had plenty of time to wreck them. Car-part.com is your friend, even if they don't have the rack listed you can find mk6 GTI's by searching for stuff like fenders and then calling to make an inquiry on the rack. Not exactly a commonly replaced part, so that works in your favor.


----------



## mcage95 (Jun 22, 2015)

I solved the power steering issue. I bought a power steering relocation kit from Iroz Motosport. It locates the pump in place of the AC condenser which gives it the dual purpose of PS relocation AND AC delete! It includes two brackets and an aluminum pulley and all the needed hardware. Quality is 11 out of 10. I will also have to replace the whole accessory bracket with the electric PS version which has one additional idler and doesn't stick out on top for the PS pump. If you combined this with the ECS underdrive pulley the engine would fly to high RPM.


----------



## 13beetle2.5 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jaaatt engineering makes a powersteering relocation kit to


----------

